# Naruto character flash creator



## Hapuriainen (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm not sure if this should go here or "Videos, AMVs, flash vids and such!", since this is a flash but not a video... So I put it here.

So anyway, I made this Naruto character creator. You can find it Here. It took almost a month to make, and now I'm totally exhausted and fed up with it, so I hope I won't have much to do with fixing the bugs (I'm sure there are a few...)

Nothing much to say right now, as I'm very tired. There is some more stuff in the artist's comments.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 8, 2009)

omg! 

+rep

this is very good! i love how you included every kunoichi/shinobi, including the mizukage <3

i spent so much time making everyone, lol


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jul 8, 2009)

That's some awsome work dude.... it must've taken a lot of effort to create such thing. I'll play with this for a while, good job


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 8, 2009)

definitely rep worthy, this is freakishly entertaining. 
everyone can use it to create awesome designs. Thank you very much for a complete character set.

pek

edit: so far my character looks like a red haired konan with panties...


my OC 
her name is *Uchihyuuga Nejilli *




and no...Nejilli is not Sasuke's gurl form. 
maybe....


----------



## Chitsurugi (Jul 8, 2009)

One thing sucks; You can make only characters that are female.

1/5.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 8, 2009)

Enters Don Daiben!


----------



## razieel (Jul 8, 2009)

Great setup with a good selection of clothes! I especially like all the hairdos you provided ^___^



Chitsurugi said:


> One thing sucks; You can make only characters that are female.
> 
> 1/5.



You can choose male under "body" ^^


----------



## Hapuriainen (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for comments & reps


----------



## Euraj (Jul 8, 2009)

This is amazing. You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 9, 2009)

Hatifnatten said:


> Enters Don Daiben!



omfg 



e-nat said:


> definitely rep worthy, this is freakishly entertaining.
> everyone can use it to create awesome designs. Thank you very much for a complete character set.
> 
> pek
> ...




nat...


----------



## Hitotsumami (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol, I made one of my manga characters:

Itoshi:



And with the creator:


----------



## guro (Jul 9, 2009)

I could have hours of fun with this!  Awesome!!


----------



## Mar Azul (Jul 9, 2009)

This is so much fun. I love it!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 9, 2009)

This is awesome and fun. 

GREAT WORK!


----------



## Elle (Jul 9, 2009)

Had fun playing around with all the options ~ Great job!


----------



## Kage (Jul 10, 2009)

oh god i'm still working on my character. 

this is most definitely entertaining and you didn't skimp on any of the customizations. this rocks 

EDIT:


----------



## Sahil (Jul 10, 2009)

its really amazing.. you did a awesome job.. great work... +rep


----------



## J. Fooly (Jul 11, 2009)

Here goes, hope this works :3


----------



## TekJounin (Jul 11, 2009)

This is too much fun!  The only thing I noticed is if I change the face mask to dark blue, the weapons holster turns, too.

I'm gonna go play some more.  Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 12, 2009)

this shits gold.  i wish could rep you more than once. how did the above get their pics?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 31, 2009)

This is pretty awesome man! I like how much time you've taken to put so many options out there. The other Naruto flash creator that I saw is nothing in comparison to this.


----------

